

Steam for Mobile Devices (Requires Invitation) - kmfrk
http://store.steampowered.com/mobile

======
icco
Sad that they are requiring invitation and also sad that they aren't selling
mobile games yet.

~~~
shinratdr
Add that to the fact it hasn't been posted outside of the US App Store and you
got yourself a whole barrel of sadness.

